

"Google just killed $150M in Android develop payments" - arnoldwh
http://venturebeat.com/2013/09/27/google-just-killed-150m-in-android-developer-payments-and-its-a-good-thing/#HVyiAr6rg6439A0b.99

======
arnoldwh
Here's the link to the Google Play Developer Policy

[http://play.google.com/about/developer-content-
policy.html](http://play.google.com/about/developer-content-policy.html)

